# Ebay tackle (reels)



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey all these are the reels i purchased from ebay. 
12 ball bearing and they are nice and smooth without loosing feel like some of the dearer shimano and diawa reels, which i own a few of too.




























cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

What brand and how much Pete?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Geez, they look really great :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

some of the reels on ebay are really great , i have purchased a few and found the LEMAX brand so far to be the best, am about to test the saratoga baitcaster, feels good , but time will tell , bought a nice looking RAINBOW brand threadline supposedly with 10 ball bearings, and it lasted half of one outing, when i stripped it down , the only 2 ball bearings i could find were seized, and the gear mechanism was locked solid :x :x :x :x


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

They are Rainbow. 
I know where you are coming from with the crappy models but once i found out these were this good i bought 14 so far. Now I'm not saying that these are the best you can get cheap on eBay but gee they come close.

I have lemax and these murder em. The lemax has 5 ball bearings and these are 12 all for between 20 and 25 dollars. They do come from the same factory :shock: Hi-Sport

Just have a look at the difference between the shafts for the spool. whats that i see ? 2 bearings on the shaft , now thats good. 
They are basically the tica range in the 70- 110 dollar range. I have a couple of stradics that don't have the shaft bearings.

The rods leave a bit to be desired, although good for flicking celtas.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What do you reckon they're like when you get up to the 6000-10000 series reels?

At that higher end of the spectrum I'm curious if they really can handle big fish.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I know a "known" fishing identity to whom i dropped a 6000 off to tonight, he has two now and reckons they are the bees knees.
don't know about the 7000 and up . He has surf reels coming in soon.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

:?: :?:

Bigbazoo prefers Lemax and says they are better than Rainbow.

PeterJ has Rainbow (Tica range? $25?) and says they are better than Lemax.

So, . . . . what really is best? I am confused (more than my normal confusion).


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Just depends on value for money, i saw an abu 5 bearing reel today at JV for 39.95.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is the link to the store i use, Vic Trading


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

g`day pete, thanks for the link for the reels, after seeing the site for these reels , it is more than possible i bought the wrong model, shiii, they make a lot of models, what models have you found to be successful, i would happily give them another go if i have an idea which model numbers are o .k , they are certainly a lot cheaper than shimano and certainly look the goods


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I checked out the site. Lots of reels. What models have you used PeterJ?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The SF 2000's are good for bream , spinning etc and are the same size as the shimano 2000 stradic i have.

The st3000 is a golden model real and i reckon not as good as the rainbow brand, i have some i imported once and they are a bit rougher in action. The GE 5000 , SF 5000 and is a good snapper ,larger fish reel.

The GS6000 with gold trim is a bigger reel . I friend of mine has taken two up to prosepine for barra this week so I'll know how good they are soon.

I picked up a rod from there today and saw the new bait runners he has , the 3000 model looks very nice and is smooth.


----------

